# pigeon tattoo



## haraggan (Aug 22, 2002)

I've finally got that pigeon tattoo (for any of you out there considering tattoos, let me recommend against getting one on your hip! This was the most painful tattoo I've ever gotten.). I've got no pictures yet, but assuming I have some soon, how do I go about posting them here? Thanks to all who sent me images.

Matt


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Ouch!
Congradulations! Did the tattoo turn out to your liking?
Wild Dove


----------



## haraggan (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, thanks for asking - although right now it is so dark it looks a bit more like a crow - but it takes a few weeks for a tattoo to fade into it's final form.

Matt


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

I'm also getting a tattoo of a pigeon/dove on my arm.. Can't wait!

Later,


----------

